# Framebuffer

## Dani Tsevech

Non riesco a capire questo problema, mentre con il livecd il framebuffer funziona benissimo ed ho la mia bella shell in 1024x768, quando provo sulla mia Gentuzza installata non riesco ad ottenere nulla, la risoluzione infatti va a 1024x768 per un istante per poi tornare a 640x480... Nel grub.conf ho specificato vga=extended e nel dmesg non ci sono errori  :Neutral:  Nel kernel ho compilato il framebuffer support per le ATI Radeon...

----------

## fatez

ti pasto il mio grub.conf ..  magari ti può servire.

```

Gentoo root # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 1                       

timeout 30                      

                                

  splashimage=(hd0,3)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

                                

  title Gentoo  (+fb +splash)   

  root (hd0,3)                  

  kernel /bzImage2 root=/dev/hda5 ro hdc=ide-scsi  video=mtrr,vesa:1024x768 vga=0x317              

  initrd=/initrd-1024x768       

```

byez

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Ti ringrazio, ma non è servito a nulla  :Sad:  Altre idee?

----------

## fatez

SI, io fossi in te guarderei molto ma molto bene il tuo kernel... io ho risolto così.. ah eppoi avevo casini anche xchè ho 1,5Gb di ram.. ed ho toccato alcuni valori.. ora va tutto.

se vuoi ti mando una copia del mio .config e gli dai n'okkio  :Smile: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Forse ho individuato male il problema, il framebuffer funziona (lo capisco dal pinguino in alto a sx   :Wink:  ), ma la risoluzione non vuol saperne di stare a 1024x768

title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.21

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bz21 root=/dev/hda3 vesa=1024x768 vga=0x317

Dove può essere il problema?

----------

## fatez

che scheda video hai? mi dai un + di info plz? usi agpgart o cosa?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

ATI Radeon 7000, agpgart è abilitato nel kernel (se voglio abilitare l'accelerazione 3d devo farlo)

----------

## Dani Tsevech

radeonfb: ref_clk=2700, ref_div=60, xclk=15500 from BIOS

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

radeonfb: ATI Radeon QY VE  SDR SGRAM 64 MB

radeonfb: DVI port no monitor connected

radeonfb: CRT port CRT monitor connected

Liberamente tratto dal dmesg

----------

## _Echelon_

saro scemo.. ma sto agpgart nel kernel non lo trovo..  :Sad:  sapete dirmi di preciso dov'è ?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

bash-2.05b$ fbset 

mode "640x480-60"

    # D: 25.176 MHz, H: 31.469 kHz, V: 59.942 Hz

    geometry 640 480 640 480 8

    timings 39721 40 24 32 11 96 2

    rgba 8/0,8/0,8/0,0/0

endmode

----------

## fatez

dani, puoi pastarmi il tuo dmesg completo ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *_Echelon_ wrote:*   

> saro scemo.. ma sto agpgart nel kernel non lo trovo..  sapete dirmi di preciso dov'è ?

 

Character devices ---> [M] /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

e poi devi abilitare il tuo chipset

----------

## cerri

Il framebuffer funziona disabilitando qualsiasi driver per la scheda e utilizzando SVGA.

----------

## _Echelon_

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *_Echelon_ wrote:*   saro scemo.. ma sto agpgart nel kernel non lo trovo..  sapete dirmi di preciso dov'è ? 
> 
> Character devices ---> [M] /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)
> 
> e poi devi abilitare il tuo chipset

 

ah ok lo ho finalmente trovato. Grazie mille amico !

----------

## Dani Tsevech

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Il framebuffer funziona disabilitando qualsiasi driver per la scheda e utilizzando SVGA.

 

Proviamo anche questa   :Wink:  Ciao cerri

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Nulla da fare... il pinguino c'è, fbset identifica il framebuffer come attivo, però NON va a 1024x768

----------

## shev

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Nulla da fare... il pinguino c'è, fbset identifica il framebuffer come attivo, però NON va a 1024x768

 

Assumendo che tu abbia tutto il necessario nel kernel (l'howto su FrameBuffer & Bootsplash può esserti d'ispirazione, altrimenti san Google), prova a passare al kernel (cioè mettere nel tuo grub conf) la seguente riga:

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/TUO_KERNEL vga=791 root=TUA_ROOT video=TUO_DRIVER:1024x768-16@75

con:

TUO_KERNEL = nome della tua immagine, bz21 mi par di capire

TUA_ROOT = tua partizione di root, che se non erro è /dev/hda3

TUO_DRIVER = driver che usi; se hai una scheda 3dfx metti tdfx, se normale vesa metti vesa, se Radeon mi pare si chiami radeon.

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Sì, nel kernel c'è tutto e pure le voci messe nel grub.conf sono uguali a quelle da te suggeritemi, l'how-to l'ho già letto :-/

----------

## shev

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Sì, nel kernel c'è tutto e pure le voci messe nel grub.conf sono uguali a quelle da te suggeritemi/

 

Sicuro? Perchè io continuo a leggere un "vesa=1024x768" nelle tue conf, prova usando video=etc, anche solo per curiosità  :Razz:  (e vga=791, sempre per curiosità)

----------

## Dani Tsevech

bash-2.05b# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.21

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bz21 root=/dev/hda3 vga=791 video=vesa:1024x768-24

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## shev

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 

 

Vuol dire che hai sbagliato a scrivere o che funziona?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Non funziona, quelle sono le righe del grub.conf

Son quelle che hai detto tu, ma niente  :Sad: 

----------

## cerri

Qui urge il dmesg...

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Prima posto il grep, caso mai bastasse quello, sotto aggiungo il dmesg se non è sufficiente...

radeonfb: ref_clk=2700, ref_div=60, xclk=15500 from BIOS

radeonfb: ATI Radeon QY VE  SDR SGRAM 64 MB

radeonfb: DVI port no monitor connected

radeonfb: CRT port CRT monitor connected

bash-2.05b$ dmesg

Linux version 2.4.21 (root@sigil) (gcc version 3.2.2) #1 dom giu 22 13:01:52 UTC 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0000 - 000000000fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff3000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65520

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 61424 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 vga=791 video=vesa:1024x768-24

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1666.381 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3322.67 BogoMIPS

Memory: 256380k/262080k available (1565k kernel code, 5312k reserved, 394k data, 296k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ stepping 02

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb3f0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/3177] at 00:11.0

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16)

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP(,...)]

i2c-core.o: i2c core module

i2c-proc.o version 2.6.1 (20010825)

radeonfb: ref_clk=2700, ref_div=60, xclk=15500 from BIOS

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

radeonfb: ATI Radeon QY VE  SDR SGRAM 64 MB

radeonfb: DVI port no monitor connected

radeonfb: CRT port CRT monitor connected

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 00:0b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:10.3

eth0: D-Link DFE-538TX (RealTek RTL8139) at 0xd4806000, 00:50:ba:bd:e0:5c, IRQ 5

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo Pro KT266 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe8000000

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:11.1VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe000-0xe007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe008-0xe00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: MAXTOR 6L020J1, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 90845D4, ATA DISK drive

hdc: ASUS CD-S500/A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: CW088D ATAPI CD-R/RW, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 40132503 sectors (20548 MB) w/1818KiB Cache, CHS=2498/255/63

hdb: attached ide-disk driver.

hdb: host protected area => 1

hdb: 16514064 sectors (8455 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=1027/255/63

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (2047 buckets, 16376 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

UMSDOS: msdos_read_super failed, mount aborted.

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 03:03) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 296k freed

Adding Swap: 248996k swap-space (priority -1)

hdc: attached ide-scsi driver.

hdd: attached ide-scsi driver.

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: ASUS      Model: CD-S500/A         Rev: 1.0K

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

  Vendor: CyberDrv  Model: CW088D CD-R/RW    Rev: 100F

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 at scsi0, channel 0, id 1, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 50x/50x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 4x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[drm] AGP 0.99 aperture @ 0xe8000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.9.0 20020828 on minor 0

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:11.5

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:10.2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:11.5 to 64

blk: queue c035c560, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue c035c69c, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

----------

## shev

Cercando qua e là ho visto che molti possessori di radeon non riescono a far funzionare il fb correttamente con i driver radeon, quindi sono costretti ad usare i vesa normali. Ora, tu hai provato con i vesa normali (levando i radeon ovviamente e passando al kernel i giusti parametri!!!)? Funziona? Perchè non passi al kernel il giusto video=radeon:etc (o video=dadeonfb:etc, non ricordo qual è) anzichè video=vesa: etc visto che non usi i vesa attualmente? Sicuro di aver tutto ok nel kernel? Ci posti la configurazione così controlliamo?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Sul livecd di Gentoo, dove il fb funziona, ho notato che viene identificato come vesafb, percui ecco cos'ho abilitato nel kernel

Console fonts -> VGA text mode -> Video mode selection support

Support for framebuffer devices -> VESA VGA graphic console

Una volta mettevo anche ATI Radeon, ma mi è stato detto di toglierla

----------

## Peach

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una volta mettevo anche ATI Radeon, ma mi è stato detto di toglierla

 

io avevo provato a compilare come modulo quelli per la nvidia e il risultato è stato un bel freeze con obbligo di reboot

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Quel che non capisco è perchè nel dmesg compaia sempre radeonfb, mentre con il livecd leggo vesafb  :Sad: 

p.s. Bella la firma   :Wink: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Ma non è che serve il file /etc/fb.modes? Da me non lo trova

Aggiungo l'output di fbset -i

bash-2.05b# fbset -i

mode "640x480-60"

    # D: 25.176 MHz, H: 31.469 kHz, V: 59.942 Hz

    geometry 640 480 640 480 8

    timings 39721 40 24 32 11 96 2

    rgba 8/0,8/0,8/0,0/0

endmode

Frame buffer device information:

    Name        : Radeon QY VE 

    Address     : 0xe0000000

    Size        : 67108864

    Type        : PACKED PIXELS

    Visual      : PSEUDOCOLOR

    XPanStep    : 8

    YPanStep    : 1

    YWrapStep   : 0

    LineLength  : 640

    MMIO Address: 0xed000000

    MMIO Size   : 16384

    Accelerator : No

----------

## shev

Secondo me c'è qualcosa che non va nel tuo kernel. Se usi i driver vesa generici non dovrebbe dirti nel dmesg che usa i radeon, o così mi pare di ricordare. Sicuro di non averli caricati? Moduli residui? Kernel diverso da quello che credi etc. etc.

Con i vesa il fb dovrebbe funzionare quasi ovunque, nel tuo caso come ti dice il livecd funziona senz'altro, quindi il problema è lì: credi di caricare i driver vesa ma non è così. Prova a controllare bene il kernel, ricompilalo, purga cose vecchie e via di fantasia  :Wink: 

EDIT: ho controllato su un'altra macchina, che ha caricato i vesa: dice che usa i vesa, non quelli della scheda particolare. Quindi mi pare chiaro che il problema è davvero lì.

----------

## cerri

Vi garantisco che il problema e' li.

Finche c'e' radeon di mezzo (ho un notebook con questa sk), il fb non funzionera' mai.

----------

## Phemt

ma allora a che caspita servono i driver fb radeon se non si può cambiare risoluzione?!?!   :Shocked: 

pure io con una r 7500 devo usare i vesa! -_-'

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Phemt (ciao dal sindacuccio tuo  :Very Happy: ), da me non funziona neppure con i Vesa... Forse il problema può essere che carico il modulo radeon per l'accelerazione 3d? Mo proviamo che son curioso!

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Non era quello, ma mi è venuto un sospetto atroce... Reboot

----------

## Phemt

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Phemt (ciao dal sindacuccio tuo ), da me non funziona neppure con i Vesa... Forse il problema può essere che carico il modulo radeon per l'accelerazione 3d? Mo proviamo che son curioso!

 

(sindaco   :Very Happy:  ) a me i vesa funzionano è solo che mi pare strano...è dal kernel 2.4.18 che radeonfb non setta la risoluzione e il problema c'è pure nei kernel patchati e nel 2.5/2.6. A questo punto dobbiamo essere noi che sbagliamo qualcosa! (spero...   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Phemt

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Non era quello, ma mi è venuto un sospetto atroce... Reboot

 

dimmiiiiiiiiiiiiiii che sono curioso   :Shocked: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Infatti, sono una testa di cazzo! Per forza dell'abitudine di chiamare l'immagine bzImage, mi son dimenticato che nel grub.conf c'era invece un riferimento a bz21, immagine provvisoria che avevo realizzato quella volta per testare il 2.4.21, così io ricompilavo kernel nuovi, ma utilizzava sempre quello...   :Embarassed:  Scusate se vi ho fatto perdere tempo, ma non me ne ero davvero accorto!   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Scusate se vi ho fatto perdere tempo, ma non me ne ero davvero accorto!  

 

Bhe, l'importante è che ora vada (e che abbiamo trovato dove stava il problema)  :Wink: 

----------

## Phemt

sì solo una parentesi (qualcuno alla fine ce la fa a fare andare decentemente il radeonfb??????)

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Io no, già provato

----------

## shev

 *Phemt wrote:*   

> sì solo una parentesi (qualcuno alla fine ce la fa a fare andare decentemente il radeonfb??????)

 

Cerca su questo forum, ci sono veramente tantissimi topic a riguardo. Se non erro c'è chi riesce a usare i radeonfb, cmq se ti interessa prova a dare un'occhiata.

----------

## Phemt

video=mtrr,video=radeon:1024x768-16@60

così funziona...se alzo come vorrei a 1280x1024 semplicemente ottengo un tristissimo schermo nero...

----------

## cerri

Aspettate: ma parlate di fb o di splash?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Framebuffer   :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

PU**A*A E*A!

Allora no, il radeon funziona eccome... A me pure a 1600x1200...

Sorry   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Phemt

 *cerri wrote:*   

> PU**A*A E*A!
> 
> Allora no, il radeon funziona eccome... A me pure a 1600x1200...
> 
> Sorry    

 

chissà se c'è una logica o se dipende dalla versione del kernel (e dalle patch) e modello della radeon   :Smile: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Io ho una ATI Radeon 7000 e va solo a 640x480

----------

## cerri

Non ho patch, e mi ha sempre funzionato con qualsiasi vanilla.

Mi va a 1600x1200 in automatico al boot  :Smile: 

----------

